
Ask HN: What small C projects would you recommend for beginners? - seanpackham
My friend is learning C (and some computer science), I&#x27;ve pointed him to &quot;Learn C: Build Your Own Lisp&quot; and some frequently shared online courses but I&#x27;d love to share a bunch of small (fun) C projects with him that do a good job at showcasing the language. For example Kilo from the creator of Redis https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;antirez&#x2F;kilo
======
jjgreen
I find myself reusing components in several projects, then test &
documentation is even more important of course. I formalised a layout for
these components as "C99 sushi", there are a few here:
[http://soliton.vm.bytemark.co.uk/pub/jjg/en/code/c99-sushi/](http://soliton.vm.bytemark.co.uk/pub/jjg/en/code/c99-sushi/)

Mostly maths stuff, possibly interesting?

~~~
seanpackham
Thank you, I'll share it with him, your data structure examples will be
useful.

------
blodkorv
i recommend doing forum software with cgi. it's fun and challenging. After
that there are plenty of stuff you can do with gtk.

over the years I have a bunch of small gtk c applications that ranges from mp3
players to rss readers.

